# Teach my male to be more calm and social



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

Loki is a goof ball and is a bit wild. I want him to be more social in a clam manner. 

When people are over and we sit on the couch, he'll rush up a get annoying to company. Sometimes he'll even put is paw up onto guest.

Are there any ways I can go about correcting this, or would this just be his personality? (Mind you he is about 5, with light training)

I just started to click train with him, and it seems to being going well. My thoughts were to have a couple people over and click when he settles down or starts to move away from whom ever is over... would that be a starting point?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how long have you had Loki?
invite lots of people to visit.
invite family, friends and neighbors to visit
daily. when the visitors come use that time
to train and socializie. find a trainer.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jlaugh87 said:


> Loki is a goof ball and is a bit wild. I want him to be more social in a* clam manner*.


Clams aren't social. They hide away in their shell. Sorry- I just had too. 

doggiedad gives great advice.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You can absolutely use the clicker to help with this. 

Teach your dog a 'go to their mat/bed' thing. And then you can click treat that they are THERE.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Running up to greet and putting his paws up on people is a natural thing for dogs to do in greeting. However you can teach alternative behavior, and clicker training should work great for this.

These articles might help give you some ideas on how to work on this:


http://www.dogscouts.org/uploads/Teaching_Self_Control_-Proper_Greetings.pdf

Everyday Training


----------

